# Buttercup's triplets, born 2/16/2012:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the link to their facebook folder Little worried about the buckling, but he's nursing, got some colostrum gel (for the vitamins and such) yesterday, going to give some Selenium gel to everyone today. Anything else I can give him for a boost? I don't have access to a vet that sees goats without giving up appendages, they're all horse or dog/cat, so BoSe shot isn't an option.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?s ... 767&type=1


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...too cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, so I'm not so great at pretty much anything modern, but when I click on the link it just takes me to my FB account. I wanna see babies!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you signed in? It goes to the folder when i click the link, but it's my account, so I don't know?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That. Is. the. CUTEST. Set. of. triplets. EVAHHH!!!
if they get any cuter, I'll be stealing them haha
Congrats! :stars: :stars: :stars:

and the link works for me


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The link says that it is currently unavailable?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

It's set to public, should work. Here they are on photobucket if that works better.
http://s717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... MouseMice/


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG!   They are to cute! I had my little sister and dad over here looking at these adorable babies! My dad says they have very unusual coloring. But I love them! Could I see a picture of the buck Buttercup was bred to? Just wondering what he looks like and what his coloring is. Congrats on the darling babies!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 52011c.jpg

Not the best picture to see his coloring by. He was a purebred (registered now by his new owners I believe) moonspotted nubian. Buttercup is moonspotted, just not as colorful. The color on these kids will fade/change some as they grow. If his current home still has him in Fall, I'm goign to see about doing the cross again, it's so fun


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Photobucket, woot, woot! Sooooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I love his profile! He's very handsome. :wink: Congrats again on the new babies!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

What total cuties!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy Cow....moonspots on everyone! LUCKY!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Love their colors!! Soooo Cute!! Congrats!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are SO CUTE! And so pretty! I love the spots! Congratulations!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Roughly 36 hours old There was a break in the clouds and lots of sun, Buttercup wanted out. The babies decided the wind was too chilly and went back in to sleep. Momma enjoyed a couple hours munching on some fresh grass and sunshine before it set.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

omg that last picture is priceless. it could be a post card


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....so cute.... :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/14475573 ... 4342047194

Short video of the kids' first real outing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute....thanks for sharing... I love babies.....   :hi5:


----------

